# What is a good PS3 only game to buy？



## AddisHornby (Jul 13, 2012)

What is a good PS3 only game to buy and If you have MLB 12 the show is it worth getting?
I just got a job and I wanna buy a PS3 with my first paycheck I wanna know what a good non-sports PS3 only game to buy. Also if you have MLB 12 the show is it worth getting or should I go for the ps3 only game?

________________________________________









PlayStation Move 
Video game accessory nintendo wii accessories


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Killzone is nice. I have an Xbox and a PS3 and play the Xbox 95% of the time. Better online experience and it is faster. I don't mean to get into a console argument, so I apologize if it appears that way. But overall I recommend killzone if you prefer fighting style games.

Kevin


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

AddisHornby said:


> What is a good PS3 only game to buy and If you have MLB 12 the show is it worth getting?
> I just got a job and I wanna buy a PS3 with my first paycheck I wanna know what a good non-sports PS3 only game to buy. Also if you have MLB 12 the show is it worth getting or should I go for the ps3 only game?


gamefly.com you should create yourself an account, i did that when i was a heavy gammer.

you will be able to buy games cheaper on there.

as far as PS3 only games go to the site. Do your own search.

you can probably google ps3 only games.

there you can even edit what type of games you like or dont like, and use the filter to find what you want.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

this i think will help, here is an archive of ps3 only games

good luck reading through it. it may give you eye sore.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_3_games


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Demon's Souls, also the sequel Dark Souls is just as punishing. 
Great medieval action game, but it will make you break controllers b/c of frustrating difficulty. 
Probably the best PS3 exclusive series is Drake's Uncharted. Kind of a modern Indiana Jones action game with impressive graphics (more so in 2 and 3) and a good story. 
Killzone 2 and 3 as mentioned are pretty good PS3 exclusive shooters.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

The Resistance series are also a great PS3 exclusive FPS games.

Last of Us will be coming somewhat soon too, its from the makers of the Uncharted series so even if its the worst game they ever make it will be leagues above most other games made today xD

Off topic: I find it interesting that for someone who doesnt own a PS3 they managed to have a level 33 colonel (rank 78) in Battlefield 3 for PS3.
Or that according to battlelog you managed to invest 396 hours into battlefield 3 without a playstation 3. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Pompeli/stats/238789828/ps3/

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, there's spamlinks in the sig. Nice.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I used to play Motorstorm a lot (racing game) but haven't played any games on it in awhile


----------



## thenerks (Apr 12, 2007)

The Uncharted series is amazing. Get the double pack of the first 2 before purchasing Uncharted 3. The Combo pack is less than $40 for two great games. Also Killzone Resistance, Infamous, and God of War are all among my favorite games.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

two games my kids enjoy which I believe are exclusive to the Play Station.

Little Big Planet 2
Pac-Man Championship DX


----------



## mcdrewcarey (Aug 13, 2012)

Batman Arkham Assylum and Arkham City are Amazing.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Infamous 1 & 2 are both great games IMHO.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Gran Turismo is about all I can think of that is PS3 only.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> Gran Turismo is about all I can think of that is PS3 only.


I found the only way to play that is with a set of pedals and a wheel. The controller just doesn't give you the driving feel like the wheel.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

God of War is a PS3 only...The newest release has last year's God of War III title as well as the older PS2 games GOW 1 & 2 HD remastered to 720p.

and the PSP games (2 of them) made for PS3 rendered in 720p HD..

5 games 1 Disc...


Also the Uncharted series (PS3-Only)


----------



## Propmaker (Nov 20, 2012)

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Warhawk. My favorite game ever. Online only though.


----------



## sat01 (Dec 16, 2012)

AddisHornby said:


> What is a good PS3 only game to buy and If you have MLB 12 the show is it worth getting?
> I just got a job and I wanna buy a PS3 with my first paycheck I wanna know what a good non-sports PS3 only game to buy. Also if you have MLB 12 the show is it worth getting or should I go for the ps3 only game?


depends on what you like. 
some examples off the top of me head are:

god of war series
infamous series
sly cooper series
metal gear collection
uncharted series

then theres one that hasnt been released yet called 'last of us' that looks really good.


----------

